# Fender Alignment Problem 1968 GTO



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I currently have a 1968 gto I am starting to restore. Now this is my first restoration and I am learning alot as I go. I also picked up a 1968 Tempest that is pretty complete for a parts car. 

I was planning on using the parts car fender because it was very straight other than a needed patch panel behind the tire. My original fender also needed patch in same spot but also had a crease near the valance. 

The issue I am having is that the top of the fender door has a pretty large gap. It is already brushing the door when opening and closing. If I move it in anymore the door will no longer open. I have already moved the door back as much as I can and alighted it pretty good.

What else can i do or check on why there is a large gap at top. 

I am going to attach a picture and circle the area


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

I´ve the same issue,
i´ve clear it when i take the rubber bushings between core support and frame out.
i´ve only a few shims now in place.
when the whole frontend comes a little bit higher the gap from fender to door are smaller.


----------



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for the update I will check this out. I have a new core support hopefully coming in soon been on back-order for 1 month  . I already have new bushings ready to put on. 

I probably should start a thread on this restoration. I will end up having more questions im sure.

Thanks again.


----------



## 68 Goast (Feb 6, 2016)

Dear young99, not sure if you will get this mesg but you may be surprised to know, I am the owner of the car you speak of. I have restored it and most recently had it painted. If you'd like to talk, let me know. I'll be happy to tell you all about it. I bought the car from a man near Hatisburg Ms who said he got it from you. I have several bill of sales I can share as well. I believe this car originally started out its journey in Alabama and now it's back.


----------



## 68 Goast (Feb 6, 2016)

Ps: The driver seat had a small tear, no carpet was in the car, floors were solid. Had a 400 but not original. I did replace core support and gear box to steer easier. Has a newly built 70 455.


----------

